# Founding researcher in the discipline of artificial intelligence Nils John Nilsson deceased.



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

February 6, 1933 – April 23, 2019

*Nils John Nilsson* was an American computer scientist. He was one of the founding researchers in the discipline of artificial intelligence.He was the first Kumagai Professor of Engineering (Emeritus) in Computer Science at Stanford University, position that he held since the chair was established in 1990 until his death. He is particularly famous for his contributions to search, planning, knowledge representation, and robotics.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_John_Nilsson

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence


----------



## Xzi (Apr 25, 2019)

Crazy to think that someone born in 1933 became a well-known authority on artificial intelligence.  RIP, press F to pay respects.


----------

